# Form 1100 and state sponsorship evidence



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello!

I got SA SS few days back and I applied to DIAC for visa. Now on documents checklist page, it is mentioned that I have to provide following: 

12/12/2010 Evidence of State/Territory government agency or Regional Certifying Body nomination Required	Message

I got electronic mail from SA that my sponsorship is approved and it is evident on their tracker. 

The question is how I can provide proof of sponsorship?

Also, SA instructed me to send them TRN number as soon as I applied. I have send them TRN number and now said that they will send FORM 1100 to DIAC within 48 hours.

what is form 1100? Is it evidence for sponsorship which SA directly sends to DIAC?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

ali_bajwa said:


> Hello!
> 
> I got SA SS few days back and I applied to DIAC for visa. Now on documents checklist page, it is mentioned that I have to provide following:
> 
> ...


form 1100 is a instruction to DIAC that u have accepted the state sponsorship and have applied for the visa on the basis of that sponsorship and DIAC should process your application accordingly.

You can request SA to send a confirmation email to you that they have sent 1100 to DIAC.


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> form 1100 is a instruction to DIAC that u have accepted the state sponsorship and have applied for the visa on the basis of that sponsorship and DIAC should process your application accordingly.
> 
> You can request SA to send a confirmation email to you that they have sent 1100 to DIAC.


Shafqat kindly also advise me about documents I have to send to DIAC. Following is the check list of Docs appeared in documents checklist tab:

"12/12/2010 Birth certificate or other evidence of age Required Message
12/12/2010 Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page Required Message
12/12/2010 IELTS English Test Report Results Required Message
12/12/2010 Evidence of overseas qualifications Required Message
12/12/2010 Evidence of skills assessment Required Message
12/12/2010 Form 1221- Additional personal particulars information Required Message
12/12/2010 Passport photo Required Message
12/12/2010 Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Required Message
12/12/2010 Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa Required Message
12/12/2010 Evidence of State/Territory government agency or Regional Certifying Body nomination "

Only form 1221, form 160EH, 26EH and evidence of state sponsorship left. Remaining Docs I have uploaded. 

Now kindly advise me when I have to submit form 1221, form 160EH and 26EH to DIAC? Wait for CO instruction (not yet assigned) or do it myself.

Also, what I am supposing about evidence of state sponsorship is that South Aus will provide that evidence and not me..... SA mailed me that they have send form 1100 to DIAC. I think that form 1100 is used for evidence for state sponsorhip. Do I need to provide any other evidence?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

ali_bajwa said:


> Shafqat kindly also advise me about documents I have to send to DIAC. Following is the check list of Docs appeared in documents checklist tab:
> 
> "12/12/2010 Birth certificate or other evidence of age Required Message
> 12/12/2010 Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page Required Message
> ...


1100 is proof of sponsorship and you case officer will update the status, just need to wait...
160EH and 26EH leave these 2 forms.

1221 and form 80, fill and save in your records, your case officer may ask for these forms.
Things will become more clear once you get case officer.

and add your information here


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> 1100 is proof of sponsorship and you case officer will update the status, just need to wait...
> 160EH and 26EH leave these 2 forms.
> 
> 1221 and form 80, fill and save in your records, your case officer may ask for these forms.
> ...


Thanks Shafqat for clerification, but another little query.

Automated mail I received from DIAC asked me to submit documents within 28 days. 
What documents I have to submit within 28 days? Do these Documents mean documents other than Form 80, Form 1221, 26EH and 160EH???


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

ali_bajwa said:


> Thanks Shafqat for clerification, but another little query.
> 
> Automated mail I received from DIAC asked me to submit documents within 28 days.
> What documents I have to submit within 28 days? Do these Documents mean documents other than Form 80, Form 1221, 26EH and 160EH???


28 days is just a lolly-pop 
i have not provided spouse IELTS even after 7 months.
but you should upload all necessary documents excluding Form 80, Form 1221, 26EH and 160EH, so that your case officer will update the status of your documents when allocated.


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> 28 days is just a lolly-pop
> i have not provided spouse IELTS even after 7 months.
> but you should upload all necessary documents excluding Form 80, Form 1221, 26EH and 160EH, so that your case officer will update the status of your documents when allocated.


Thanks shafqat.... U r very helpful as usual........


----------



## shahz (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi shafqat,
Do we also need to upload Birth certificates or the Passport is enough for evidence of age


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

shahz said:


> Hi shafqat,
> Do we also need to upload Birth certificates or the Passport is enough for evidence of age


if u have then upload otherwise there is a document FRC(Family Registration Certificate) can be obtained from NADRA, it is also acceptable but i would again say if u can get Birth Certificate then upload that.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

have you updated ur record on beupdate?
also update ur signature.


----------



## arntoh (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi ALl,

I was just trying to get clarificatin on form 1100 but this forum just answered me, I also go SA SS and submitting my 176 application, now I see its like I dont need to upload forms 80. I realized its the same Questions I had filled on the online form.


----------

